# PLC Simulator and Training



## daud habbool (4 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الزملاء الكرام ,,,,​ 
هذا ملف يحوي برنامج تدريبي فيه خمسة مشاريع تدريبية على برمجة Plc​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (4 يوليو 2006)

*موضوع قيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم, عل ى هذا الملف القيم
ودائماً أمتعنا بمثل هذه المشاركات الهادفة
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (4 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف وهل من الممكن ان تخبرنا لاى نوع من ال Plc


----------



## engmgrm (6 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ALRASHED71 (9 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخي الكريم على هذا الملف المتميز


----------



## daud habbool (13 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
السيد Ahmdeldeep 
هذا الملف يستخدم لبرمجة انواع Allen Bradley بأستعمال المخطط السلمي


----------



## daud habbool (13 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
السيد Ahmdeldeep 
هذا الملف يستخدم لبرمجة انواع Allen Bradley بأستعمال المخطط السلمي

وهو من الانماط PSIM


----------



## ahmedeldeep (13 يوليو 2006)

فعلا اخ العزيز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شرشر (19 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي
......................شرشر


----------



## Hoopoe (21 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المطوري (30 يوليو 2006)

ماذ تقصد بpsim


----------



## daud habbool (31 يوليو 2006)

*ماذا نعني بـ Psim*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على محمد رسول الله وآله وصحبه​ 
الزميل الكريم حفظه الله ,,,,,,,
العبارة هي اختصار لــ Product Support Information Model


----------



## المطوري (31 يوليو 2006)

[frame="11 70"]حفظك الله وابقاك زميلا عزيزا نشكر اجابتك وفقكم الله [/frame]


----------



## المهندس التقني (31 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك اكل خير


----------



## coolll (1 أغسطس 2006)

*اريد اضافه مشاركه عن تعلم P.l.c*

ملف:3: يحوي على عدد من صفحات ويب مع الامثله التطبيقيه 
لاول مشاركه لي مع ملتقى المهندسين العرب لعلها تكون بدايه 
مشواري معكم .
وهذا الملف يحوي على كيف تتعلم برمجة المتحكمات المنطقيه 
القابله للبرمجه Programer Logic Controll
بشكل عام مع لغة (ladder) السلميه بشكل عام المستخدمه في 
البرمجه .
وانشاء الله اتواصل معكم لامدكم بمزيد من المعلومات بالعربيه عن بعض 
المتحكمات لعدة شركات مثل اومرون& كروزيت& سيمنس& مولر&ال جي 
اذا اتيح لي الكثير من الوقت :32: وغيرها من الشركات .


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 أغسطس 2006)

*ملف رائع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله عليك أخي coolll على هذا الملف القيّم
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## daud habbool (3 أغسطس 2006)

*الحاكمات المبرمجةplc*

ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستغفره ونستعينه ونستهديه ونصلي على نبيه محمد وعلى آله وصحبه​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
الكرام ,,,,,,,, حفظهم الله

كتاب يشرح الحاكمات المبرمجة , أوامر البرمجة والتشغيل والصيانة .


----------



## daud habbool (3 أغسطس 2006)

لقد فشلت عملية رفع الملفup load وتم ارسال الملف عن طريق البريد الالكتروني
مع وافر الشكر


----------



## Bioengineer (21 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج القيم


----------



## coolll (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا للسيد المهندس / احمد عفيفي على تفاعلك الكبير لتأسيس وأحياء هذا العلم من الدراسه في مجال هذه التقنيه وطرحك للموضوع الذي كون اللبنه الاساسيه في هذا المنتدى واعذرني على تاخري 
في الرد وشكر لجميع من يشارك في هذا الركن ولو كان حتى بالاطلاع ......


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*Programmable Logic Controllers*
* Programming Methods and Applications*

*Summary*
Most textbooks related to programmable logic controllers (PLCs) start with the basics of ladder logic, Boolean algebra, contacts, coils, and all the other aspects of learning to program PLCs. However, once they get more deeply into the subject, these books generally narrow the field of view to one particular manufacturer's unit (usually one of the more popular brands and models) and concentrate on programming that device with its capabilities and peculiarities. This is worthwhile if the desire is simply to learn to program that particular unit. However, after finishing the PLC course, most students will likely be employed designing, programming, and maintaining systems using PLCs of another brand or model or various machines with different PLC brands and models. We believe that it is more advantageous to approach the study of PLCs using a general language that provides a thorough knowledge of programming concepts which can be adapted to all controllers. This language would be based on a collection of different manufacturer types with generally the same programming technique and capability. Although it would be impossible to teach one programming language and technique that would be applicable to each and every programmable controller on the market, students can be given a thorough insight into programming methods with this general approach that will allow them to easily adapt to any PLC situation encountered. The goal of this text is to help the reader develop a good general working knowledge of programmable controllers while concentrating on relay ladder logic techniques and how the PLC is connected to external components in an operating control system. The text presents real-world programming problems that can be solved on any available programmable controller or PLC simulator. Later chapters relate to more advanced subjects that are more suitable for an advanced course in machine controls. Readers should have a thorough understanding of fundamental ac and do circuits, electronic devices (including thyristors) and a knowledge of basic logic gates, flip flops, Boolean algebra, and college algebra and trigonometry. Although a knowledge of calculus will enhance the understanding of closedloop controls, it is not required. We also hope that this text will serve as a technical reference for students and professionals

http://www.uploading.com/?get=H3YFUBDE

```
password : [URL="http://www.blueportal.org"]www.blueportal.org[/URL]
```
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/24083902/yurble_vn_0130607185.rar.html

```
Pass: ebooksclub.org
```


----------



## tendaha (7 ديسمبر 2006)

daud habbool قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الزملاء الكرام ,,,,​
> هذا ملف يحوي برنامج تدريبي فيه خمسة مشاريع تدريبية على برمجة Plc​



السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

الاخ الكريم 

هل لازم يكون لدي برنامج يتم تشغيل ملفات الـ PLC عليه .

ام انه رح يشتغل بنفسه .....

شكراً لمجهوداتك الطيبة يا طيب .....


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (11 ديسمبر 2006)

انا لا عالم لماذا لا تنزل لدي الملفات دذت الامتداد zip هل توجد مشكلة ارجو الرد


----------



## mohamedibrahim (11 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام علي
هذا الموقع يوجد به PLC ممتاز 
http://www.bytronic.net/download.htm


----------



## تيتو النقيب (22 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جيد جداااا لم اكن اتصورة هكزا ولكن لى سوال
طريقة البرمجة كانت بلladder لكن الرموز كانت مكتوبة بطريقة غير المعتادة علىnano او micro plcارجو الايضاح وشكرااااااااا


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (1 يناير 2007)

السلام عليك
الاخ داود ارجو التوضيح مشكورا نوع البرنامج الذي يفتح هذه البرامج المضغوط هل هو وورد ام ادوبي اكروبات او باور بوين ,حيث واضح من اهتمام الزملاء ان هذه المضغوطات مفيدة جدا .
بارك الله بك وشكرا للك


----------



## beso85 (13 يناير 2007)

يسلمو كتير اخي


----------



## tarek2004_7 (23 يناير 2007)

Thanx very much


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (31 يناير 2007)

لك الشكر وعظيم الامتنان


----------



## ICE MAN (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك وعلى كل حال المف لا يعمل عندي ولا ادري ما المشكله؟؟


----------



## حيدرالكندي (21 فبراير 2007)

الف الف شكرا يا طيّب


----------



## yagori_eng (7 مارس 2007)

جزى الله صاحب الموضوع خير 

اخواني انا طالب مبتدئ في مجال ال PLC واريد مساعده منكم في ان تفيدوني ببرنامج استطيع من خلاله اطبق لغه ladder انا بحثت كثير لكن بحثي تكلل بالفشل اتمنى حد يفيدني ببرنامج اي برنامج ... وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (9 مارس 2007)

yagori_eng قال:


> جزى الله صاحب الموضوع خير
> 
> اخواني انا طالب مبتدئ في مجال ال PLC واريد مساعده منكم في ان تفيدوني ببرنامج استطيع من خلاله اطبق لغه ladder انا بحثت كثير لكن بحثي تكلل بالفشل اتمنى حد يفيدني ببرنامج اي برنامج ... وجزاكم الله خير


أخي الكريم تم إضافة برنامج جديد في هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=47496
وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## lmaher_26 (11 مارس 2007)

عندي مشكلة في تحميل ملفات ال zip 
بانها غير قابلة على التحميل و عندما أضغط على الرابط تظهر لي صفحة فارغة فأرجو من أهل الخبرة مساعدتي في حل هذا الموضوع 
و لهم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Ahmed Abuhajjeh (11 مارس 2007)

أشكرك أخي الكريم


----------



## رحال111 (11 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## رحال111 (11 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## eng_arushdy (19 مارس 2007)

all files didn't work please any one advice me how to download it


----------



## profshimo (15 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع والمجهود الجبار


----------



## حيدرالكندي (17 أبريل 2007)

الف الف شكرا تحية طيّبة الى جميع الاخوة والمهندسين عل المشاركات


----------



## meshomat (14 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع الله تعالى بكم


----------



## ليث الرافدين (14 مايو 2007)

كونوا انصارا


----------



## الشقيق الاوسط (16 مايو 2007)

tnx alot man


----------



## علي رباع (19 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا للشباب المساهمين الله يخليكو ويعلي من مراكزكو


----------



## يامصبر الموعود (20 مايو 2007)

الف شكر لللللك


----------



## h.d (20 مايو 2007)

مشكورين جميعا على هذه المشاركات القيمة


----------



## محمد محمد الهندي (30 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر 
اطلع على هذة الملفات في التحكم المنطقي المبرمج وبناء دارات التحكم بسرعة التحكم بمحركات التيار المستمر والمتردد 
تشغيل المحركات 
صيانة المحركات واعطالها 
التحكم في المحركات باستخدام الدارات الكهربائية
التحكم في المحركات باستخدام التحكم المنطقي المبرمج PLC
مخططات تصيل وتشغيل المحركات
مخططات توصيل وتشغيل اجهزة التحكم المنطقي المبرمج 
اقراء المواضيع الموجودة على الروابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=63103
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=64170
مخططات توصيل اجهزة التحكم بالالات مع الشرح 
http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?t=10622
تشخيص الأعطال الكهربائية لمحركات التيار المتردد نظريا وعمليا 
http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?t=10624
تشخيص الأعطال الكهربائية لمحركات التيار المستمر نظريا وعمليا 
http://www.sayedsaad.com/montada/showthread.php?t=10623


----------



## سبع الدير (18 سبتمبر 2007)

اتمنى تقديم الاكثر في مجال plc لاننا بحاجة الى الكثير من المعلومات


----------



## mamdouh_98 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## تركي KSA (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

انا سمعت عن هذا الموضوع وكان نفسى اعرف اكتر الف شكر لك


----------



## علاء الدين2 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لمن ساهم في رفد هذا الموقع الرائع بالمعلومات
وشكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس/خالد حموده (15 أكتوبر 2007)

أشكرك أخي الكريم والله هذا أول موضوع أنزله عن Plc أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك أشكرك .


----------



## مهندس/خالد حموده (15 أكتوبر 2007)

تشكر يا هندي على هذه الكنوز، أنار الله عقلك..:56:


----------



## h.d (19 أكتوبر 2007)

i want to know how we can do PWM using PLC and what type of PLC have that option?


----------



## م. علاء (13 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عدلان الجزائري (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبد الله 1 (3 يناير 2008)

الملفات لا تنزل عندى ارجو من لديه الخبرة افادتى فى هذا
مع العلم انى استخدم برنامج 
idm فى التحميل
وشكرا لكم


----------



## مورتي (6 يناير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## uooranum (12 يناير 2008)

بارك الله بيكم


----------



## ادور (13 يناير 2008)

علي العموم مشكور جدا لكم


----------



## الطلع (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك اللة عنا الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسنات 
حيث كنت محتاج هذا الموضوع ضروري جداً


----------



## الطلع (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكوررررررررررررررررررر*

جزاك اللة عنا الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسنات 
حيث كنت محتاج هذا الموضوع ضروري جداً


----------



## ابراهيم فتحى راغب (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررين 
جميعا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أكرم إدريس (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك ....جزى الله الاخوة خير الجزاء ....واكثر من امثالكم 

نحن في حاجة اي شئ عن الحاكمات لمنطقية


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## محمود بروسلى (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على الجمال ده
شكرا


----------



## ICE MAN (29 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخوان


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور


----------



## يحيى33 (2 يوليو 2009)

اخي مشكر جدا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## يحيى33 (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## هتان سندي (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الخير كله ممكن شرح كيفية عمل البوابة وما هي البوابة المستخدمة


----------



## jo0ori (20 يوليو 2009)

للأمام دائما...

لا حرمنــــــــــــــــــــاك...


----------



## ياسر الشعار (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سعيد حسين63 (23 يوليو 2009)

ممتاز بس لسه ما شفتش البرنامج ممكن شرح له [email protected]


----------



## محمد_حسين (25 يوليو 2009)

*Thanks for eng.ahmed*

:77:اشكرك مزاحمد وهل نطمح بان تفيدنا عن عيوب ال بي ال سي


----------



## ABU-NOUR (26 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز


----------



## mcte1988 (28 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وما تقصر ملف مفيد جدا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شـــــــــــــكرآ ليك جدآ ياغالى


----------



## sameh shoaib (30 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## فواز الراشد (3 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جيد ونتمنى المزيد مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## عمران احمد (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## marouan1989 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*فعلا اخ العزيز جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## احمد التجاني (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ramy2008 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Red-Storm (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي جاري التحميل والإطلاع


----------



## حماده الكبير (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور أخي الكريم


----------



## kako22 (1 مارس 2010)

thanx


----------



## يحياوي313 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## fawzy9375 (15 مارس 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## has2006 (15 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عاشور جلال (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اماراتي وكلي فخر (24 مارس 2010)

tanke alot


----------



## ENG.ASSAIF (24 مارس 2010)

الف شكر 

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## abdelrahim (27 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم, علي هذا الملف القيم
وتقبل خالص تحياتي
عبدالرحيم
*


----------



## ahmedwagih (1 يونيو 2010)

thank you vvvvv much


----------



## marko mamado (2 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووور


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## اسامةسمير (27 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## الظاهر بييبرس* (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelrahim (6 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## mawj.engineer (7 أغسطس 2011)

_شكرا جزيلا اخي وبارك الله فيك_


----------



## ahmed zoro (25 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورررر


----------



## م.محمد الجنابي (28 سبتمبر 2014)

شكر الك


----------

